# Landlord entered my flat while I was in the shower



## ManicPancake (21 Feb 2011)

One day last week while I was in the shower I heard a knock on the door. I wasn't even 100% sure it was _my _door. A couple of seconds after the knock I could hear a key in the door. The landlord only went and let himself in! He was gone by the time I came out of the shower. Needless to say he hadn't notified me of his intent to enter the property. I wonder how often he has done this before. 

I am absolutely livid. Who do I report him to? Or is there any point?


----------



## mercman (22 Feb 2011)

Have you considered moving to a more secure apartment. Happened to us many years ago, whilst my wife was nursing in walked the landlord and simply wouldn't leave.


----------



## Greta (22 Feb 2011)

Personally I don't think there is any point reporting him. What is going to happen to him for this? Nothing.

We used to have a landlord like that, he also gave keys to the apartment to various workmen who didn't bother waiting after knocking on the door, but tried to enter immediately.

After the landlord walked into my bedroom when I was asleep while my husband was out at work, we had to keep the key in the keyhole at all times while we were at home.

We left after our lease ended, that year in his apartment was really bad.

Maybe things got better for tenants now and something can be done but I am not so sure.


----------



## ManicPancake (22 Feb 2011)

Oh I'm moving alright. 

Pity then that nothing can be done. He should be officially told that this is NOT okay.


----------



## twofor1 (22 Feb 2011)

ManicPancake said:


> Pity then that nothing can be done. He should be officially told that this is NOT okay.


 
I would write to your landlord reminding him of your rights and stating this is not to happen again.
Threshold offer free advice and will be able to advise if it continues to be a problem.


*Privacy*

As a tenant you are entitled to quiet and peaceful enjoyment of your home. Your landlord is only allowed enter with your permission. If the landlord needs to carry out repairs or inspect the premises, it should be by prior arrangement with you. If the property is put up for sale, ask the landlord to agree viewing times with you. If your landlord repeatedly enters your flat without your permission contact Threshold for advice.

[broken link removed]  

http://www.threshold.ie/menu.asp?menu=102


----------



## Greta (22 Feb 2011)

ManicPancake said:


> Oh I'm moving alright.
> 
> Pity then that nothing can be done. He should be officially told that this is NOT okay.



He may be *told* so, but at the end of the day it's still not much, if it's just words and nothing more.

I am sure he knows himself it's not OK, but just does it anyway.


----------



## MrMan (22 Feb 2011)

Have you said anything to him yet? Why not ask as to why he did it and that you need 24 hours notice in future except in emergency. Why leave if you are happy with everything else?


----------



## Armada (22 Feb 2011)

ManicPancake said:


> The landlord only went and let himself in! He was gone by the time I came out of the shower.


 
Not trying to frighten you but how do you know it was the landlord?


----------



## ManicPancake (22 Feb 2011)

Armada said:


> Not trying to frighten you but how do you know it was the landlord?



 No, I know it was the landlord because his van was parked outside. He was doing some kind of work in the building last week and was around a lot. There was no-one else inside the building other than tenants.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Feb 2011)

Ask him to fit a bolt on the door so neither of you will be embrassed if a mistake like this is made again.


----------



## oldnick (22 Feb 2011)

This is a general observation and is not a reference to this particular incident,so please excuse the kidnap of this thread....

Two years there was  a strong smell of gas in a small block of apts we own. We called gas board. We weren't sure exactly which apt it was coming from. We banged on all the doors. One didnt answer. We were worried and  -in my opinion - obviously had to open the door. Tenant was out, and the gas actually was from an adjoining building.

The point is - before one advises  bolts on doors and quoting quiet enjoyment rights - that there are times when a landlord may need urgent and immediate access to an apartment.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Feb 2011)

Doesn't matter. LL doesn't have the right to do that.


----------



## Marion (22 Feb 2011)

A number of years ago myself and others who had rented an appartment arrived back after a weekend away to find that a solicitor! had moved his stuff into the apartment and into my bedroom!

The landlord had obviously received a higher rent from the said person for use of the apartment as an office.

We were furious and extremely upset to find ouselves homeless. But who could we have complained to? The local solicitor?

Move out. That would be my advice.


Marion


----------



## oldnick (22 Feb 2011)

Albacorea -since reading your remark "it doesnt matter" if its an emergency, I googled -and recommend that you do the same .
In Ireland as in every other country mentioned -UK USA Aus NZ - LLs have right of entry in emergency or exigent circumstances. 

I'm not sure why i bothered to check this as it is so obvious.

Again,apologies as this is not really germane to OP.


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Feb 2011)

I'm always open to correction. My understanding is. In an emergency the landlord doesn't have to give prior notice. But still (always) requires the tenants permission. Where are you getting its otherwise?

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/housing/renting_a_home/landlords_rights_and_obligations.html


----------



## Bronte (23 Feb 2011)

One xmas I went to a let property to see water streaming down (burst pipes) tenant's were away so I let myself in.  That was an emergency same as Oldnick's.  Not sure but don't we have a duty of care to the property and the tenants.  In any case law or not what landlord who smells gas is going to look up the rules on contacting tenant's and getting permission.  Ridiculous.

That said the landlord in the OP's case was completely wrong.  She should discuss with her landlord.


----------



## MrMan (23 Feb 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> I'm always open to correction. My understanding is. In an emergency the landlord doesn't have to give prior notice. But still (always) requires the tenants permission. Where are you getting its otherwise?
> 
> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/housing/renting_a_home/landlords_rights_and_obligations.html



An emergency means that no time is wasted on asking permission. While waiting to make contact a house could have burned down, extensive flood damage could happen to an apt and those below, tenant themselves could be in danger (gas leak).


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Feb 2011)

I'm only pointing out what I think the law is. Based on what I can find. I could be totally wrong. If you can find otherwise please link to it. Just because something doesn't make sense. Doesn't mean its not the law. Like wise just because something is law somewhere else doesn't always means its the same in Ireland.


----------



## Greta (23 Feb 2011)

Emergencies where time is of such essence that it is permissible for the landlord not to wait even a minute or two after knocking on the door, to give the tenant time to open the door, are *very rare* indeed, and are obviously nothing to do with OP's case. 

On the other hand, landlords who think they can enter at will whenever they want to, not bothering to give notice or even just to let the tenant open the door, are all too common, unfortunately. And I don't know any better way to deal with it than leaving.

If it just happened once only, it might be worth pointing out to the landlord that you are very unhappy about it, that he is not allowed to do it by law and that it should never happen again. If it keeps happening... I'd just leave as soon as I was able to.


----------



## Seagull (23 Feb 2011)

At the very least, I'd put a chain on the door so he can't walk in on you.


----------



## oldnick (23 Feb 2011)

Amongst the many sources of information regarding LL right of entry in an emergency is the very website mentioned previously -citizensinformation.ie under "rights of tenants" ..
" if LL needs to inspect premises it should be by prior appointment, except in an emergency".

This is so obvious I'm not sure why anybody would query it. 

I am glad that Bronte, with whom I have argued in the past but who I know from her posts is a good and very knowledgable landlord (as I believe I also am), brought up another good example where entry had to be made without the tenants permission.

Yes, actual emergencies are,fortunately, very rare. And the LL in Op's case was wrong.

I'm unsure about the wisdom or safety of  putting a chain or anything inside that cannot  in an emergency be opened from outside, though i admit that for,say,  young girls in an apartment it is an understandable precaution.

At the end of the day it's a question of bad landlord -leave ,good landlord, stay (condition and value of premises permitting)


----------



## Minigogo (23 Feb 2011)

I,m a landlord and if I were you I'd change the locks. Their is no way anyone should be in your apartment. I change the locks each time a tenant leaves and I give them all the keys. I also rent and my landlord would not even take the alarm code as it's my place when I sign a lease. Hope this helps


----------



## Bronte (24 Feb 2011)

Op I think that you just need to have a chat with your landord that you don't find it acceptable that he enters your apartment without your permission.  He probably didn't want to be bothered to telephone you for your permission or he was just there and was doing a job (as you said he was around doing some work the previous week) and concentrating on that and didn't think about asking you and he did knock.  He was wrong to enter your apartment, but it looks like it was done in the line of repairs and nothing more sinister than that.


----------

